# Our dog has burrs all over his body!



## linsjean (Oct 9, 2009)

My housemate's 1 year old spaniel has burs everywhere on his body. He runs up on the hilly area of our backyard and this is where he collects these burs in his fur. My housemate (Bill) has tried to comb them out, but it's not effective entirely. I looked at our Buddy this morning and I cried. I know even if we take him to the Vet or groomer, Buddy will get these again and again. I fear they will be lodged in his skin or inside his ears or paw pads. 

Once we get them out, how do we prevent Buddy from running up in that area? Maybe put up a dog run, like use a cable and only let him run in one area?

Any other ideas would be most welcome.


----------



## rippedcb (Jun 3, 2010)

You should be able to train him to stay away from there.. but if all else fails..
electronic fence???


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

You can absolutely use a cable run to keep him out of those areas, or a hunting vest that is made for dogs, granted it will only protect the body, not the head and ears. You can also boundary train him with some branches and kite string much like invisible fence training. Put the string at chest level (the dog's chest not yours  ) and walk him to the string, just as he is getting close you say "ah ah" then back him off. He will start to learn that this is a no go area. 

As far as getting the burrs out, try a little kids detangler spray and a wide toothed comb. It should help but if you don't get the results you're looking for you may have to shave the dog to make sure you don't have any close to the skin. Also keeping his coat short in the summer months will help prevent the burrs from getting tangled in his hair. From your avitar your pup looks like a brittney spaniel, I know they generally aren't shaved, but in this case you may want to consider it. Lastly, you could take a good weed killer up to that area and destroy all the bramble producing foliage up on the hill.


----------



## linsjean (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks so much for your replies. I will pass this information to my housemate. Hopefully we can manage this with one or a combination of your suggestions. Housemate has not been exercising this dog and has talking like maybe he wants to give him up to a good home, but we both have become attached to Buddy. I just want his safety and a good life


----------



## EarthMonkey (Nov 14, 2009)

If it is not too big of a hill, burrs are usually easy to find and pull.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

We use to cut down the plants in the fields with the horses to prevent them from getting them in their manes and tails. (They loved to eat them go figure!) I use a product called Show Sheen for my rough collie and horses mane and tail. It makes it easy to remove burrs.http://www.amazon.com/B-C-Sheen-Quart-Spray/dp/B001HTWUOW


----------



## Bart (Jul 15, 2010)

I have a shaggy dog and he gets the cockleburs and the foxtails and stuff. I like to use a Mars Coat King tool to remove them. It works in one stroke because it will cut right through any fur tangled in the burr and it won't pull hard like a comb. It's a wonderful tool to maintain double coated dogs or dogs whose fur can matt. I don't have a Spaniel but I think it would be superior to a Furminator for that type of coat -- and it's definitely better for burrs. Oster makes a knock-off they call a "grooming rake."

You need this tool. But I'd still try to minimize the burrs by keeping the dog out of there because the Coat King will cut the fur on the burr and you don't want to cut too much fur. The Coat King will not cut a lot of fur unless it is matted or has something stuck in it. On a clean coat, I use a comb to straighten the fur of any tangles or matts then rake it with the Coat King. Used this way it will just pull the dead undercoat out without cutting.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah, I was going to suggest paying $100 for a one time lawn service to mow and rake....


----------

